# Thought this was elm, now not so sure



## bsa0021 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have 3 loads so far and maybe 3 or 4 more if I want it. The pieces with the small dark center is very stringy when split which I thought was elm. The pieces with the larger dark center split easily with an axe so I'm not sure what it is. Hickory?
The pictures of the leaves are from the smaller dark center.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 23, 2012)

Sure looks like red elm to me......


----------



## Wood Duck (Sep 23, 2012)

It appears there are two kinds of tree there. The darker one is Mulberry or Osage Orange. Both are excellent firewood. The lighter one with the dark center looks like elm, I guess American Elm but I am not sure.


----------



## JBinKC (Sep 23, 2012)

The bark and leaves sure look like both are elm species. The lighter colored wood American elm. The one with the dark heartwood is either red elm or winged elm.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 23, 2012)

I think I agree with Wood Duck.  That darker one sure does look like mulberry.  Where's Thistle at?  He could positively ID that stuff!


----------



## Butcher (Sep 23, 2012)

The leaves on the whiter stringy 1 are for sure elm. The other looks like mulberry. Give it the sniff test to find out iffn it's red elm.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 23, 2012)

The leaf does look like elm but the wood does not. Are you certain you got the right leaf?


----------



## fespo (Sep 23, 2012)

I would 2 kinds of Elm


----------



## bsa0021 (Sep 23, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> The leaf does look like elm but the wood does not. Are you certain you got the right leaf?


Yes, Those leaves in the picture are attached to the piece of wood.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm thoroughly baffled, but I think the red stuff will be good wood.  It looks pretty wet and green. Osage would be neon green-yellow when fresh...


----------



## bogydave (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree, the leaf looks to be elm. 
Good fire wood. Not top or bottom the BTU list, but good fire wood.
Red stuff, not sure.
Either way, it all BTUs.
Take it if it's free


----------



## nrford (Sep 24, 2012)

Red Elm, (the dark heartwood with small sapwood ring). Grey Elm, (large sapwood ring small heartwood). Alot of the woodwork in my home is Red elm!


----------



## Thistle (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely Slippery/Red Elm.Flat topped ridged bark & dark color confirms it. Beautiful stuff,smells a lot like cinnamon when cutting,splitting or burning.The very first log I milled with Granberg mill in late '93 was a very large Red Elm that had died a year or so before.Main trunk,almost 200 board feet of 1" & 2" lumber,a bunch of short thick blocks for woodturning/resawed boxes from large limbs above the forks & 5 large p/u loads of firewood from the tops & branches.


----------



## lukem (Sep 24, 2012)

The dark stuff is red elm....good wood.  The lighter stuff is siberian elm, i think.  It is junk compared to the red.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 24, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Absolutely Slippery/Red Elm.


You scored, bsa! 
I burned some Red Elm last year and really liked it. I've got about half a cord in the stacks, and I'm on the look-out for more.


----------



## TimJ (Sep 24, 2012)

I actually walked my entire woods looking for dead red elm. I managed to get about 2 cords of the stuff that I will burn this winter. The Thistle test said it was more than ready.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 24, 2012)

bsa0021 said:


> Yes, Those leaves in the picture are attached to the piece of wood.


 
Ha! Can't be more sure than that.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 24, 2012)

TimJ said:


> I actually walked my entire woods looking for dead red elm. I managed to get about 2 cords of the stuff that I will burn this winter. The Thistle test said it was more than ready.


Some of the stuff I found had no bark left and was down to 16%. Most of the dead standing was 18-20%.


----------



## bsa0021 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good to hear the red elm is a favorite. I only found about a 1/2 cord of it with the remainder of the 4 truck loads the other elm and a little cherry. It will all throw some heat and I'll be about 4 years ahead.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Sep 24, 2012)

id say its elm. Good score


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 25, 2012)

bsa0021 said:


> Good to hear the red elm is a favorite. I only found about a 1/2 cord of it with the remainder of the 4 truck loads the other elm and a little cherry. It will all throw some heat and I'll be about 4 years ahead.


The Red is the best wood of those three types.  It seemed to burn almost as long as White Ash.


----------

